# Silverstone coming to Gran Turismo Prologue



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

http://www.joystiq.com/2008/05/27/start-your-browsers-gt-academy-website-now-live/

Really real driving simulation news now, with Sony Computer Entertainment Europe and Nissan launching GT Academy, the competition that will put two of Europe's best Gran Turismo 5 Prologue players inside rapidly moving hunks of metal. If you happen to live in the UK, Ireland, France, Italy, Spain, Germany, Austria, Finland, Sweden, Norway or Denmark, and have always wanted to go hurtling around a track at terrifying speeds, now's your chance.

The GT Academy website is already up and running, with the first, seven-week long stage of the competition following on June 2nd. You'll have to register your PSN ID on the site during that time and set your fastest lap around the Eiger Nordwand track in a Nissan Fairlady 350Z. Following that, you'll need to come out tops in a national final held in July, and finally, avoid crashing on the real life Silverstone track in August. Easy peasy.

http://www.gtacademy.eu/


----------



## R1ch85 (Mar 26, 2008)

looks great! Though you did get my hopes up of silverstone being available on GT5P  not much chance of me getting there in the competition lol


----------

